# Rossini: Sonatas for Strings



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Rossini: Sonatas for Strings were included on Amazon's Big Italian Box $.99 download. New to me. I was blown away. They are yet another of those fantastic pieces of music you don't hear much about. But that's OK, it makes it all the more enjoyable when you find it for the first time. I Really enjoy making these discoveries.

I Solisti di Zagreb, conductor and cellist Antonio Janigro. Recording from the mid 50's but you could never tell.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

There are quit a few recordings out her, I Musici and Sir Neville Marriner with the Academy Of St. Martin In The Fields are outstanding.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Marriner and ASMF for me. 
Since I'm a Janigro's fan I'm curious about the performance you mention.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Great music - written when he was very young, if I remember correctly. Very enjoyable - looks as if you grabbed a bargain


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Great music - written when he was very young, if I remember correctly. Very enjoyable - looks as if you grabbed a bargain


12 years old I believe.


----------



## mooche (Jan 12, 2014)

Last year Australian Eloquence reissued the recording by Salvatore Accardo

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8167325--rossini-sonate-a-quattro-bottesini-gran-duo-concertante


----------



## Holden4th (Jul 14, 2017)

Just listened to the Marriner ASMF recording - superb. It's crisp and articulate. A lot of the other recordings tend to be a bit syrupy, especially in the opening movement of #1.

I think I've got the Rossini Ensemble on Naxos at home.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love version he did for woodwind 4tet....flute, clarinet, horn, bassoon...great fun to play, always audience favorites.


----------



## Rossiniano (Jul 28, 2017)

These were indeed written at age 12 and were originally conceived as one to a part for two violins, cello, and double base. They are mostly done by a small string ensemble. I have and like I Musici. Marriner is too smooth sounding in my opinion and that's because he adds a viola part to fill in the "missing" middle part thus falsifying what was originally composed. That makes things sound more slick and traditional and robs the pieces of their unique lean sonority. Indeed the bass heavy sound and the independent double bass lines and solos are some of the many charms of these delightful pieces. 

I have not heard the Accardo, but that is one to a part with Accardo taking the first violin part. There are some interesting fillers on the second CD. I'm tempted as really they should be performed by a quartet albeit of the non-traditional type.


----------



## Donna Elvira (Nov 12, 2017)

Rossiniano said:


> really they should be performed by a quartet albeit of the non-traditional type.


I also enjoy the original one to a part.
These are really good pieces to perk up one's spirits.
Perhaps it's a bit like the early quartets, scored for a regular string quartet by Donizetti.
His teacher Simon Mayr considered them as good practice to learn to write operas.

Ensemble Explorations on Harmonia Mundi is the one I'm familiar with in my collection.


----------

